# Lelit Bianca - looking for optimal use advice



## ozmandude (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello everybody,

I've been a very satisfied Bianca owner for almost a year now, paired it with a new Mazzer Major recently, enjoying every drop of coffee it makes!

My machine turns on at 5AM and stays on till 9PM (both boilers). In that time period I usually pull about 3-5 double shots and steam milk alongside, plus steam some milk for the kid's hot chocolate as well twice a day.

I am wondering though, am I abusing the machine by keeping it on all the time? Does someone have the facts:

From the perspective of *machine longevity*
1.1 Is it better to have the machine ON all day or turn it ON when needed and then OFF several times a day?
1.2 Alternatively, does having it on Eco mode as a compromise have any downsides. 
1.3 What parts might be under most abuse in each of these three scenarios?

From the perspective of *power usage*
2.1 does having it ON all day use more power than turning it ON when needed and then OFF several times a day?
2.1 How does Eco mode fare in this regard (always need both boilers).

3. What is the highest temperature the boiler should be set at. It originally came set on 120 C, but since it felt a bit weak I have it on 125 C (resulting in around 2.3 bars of pressure)?

Thanx!


----------



## Lanceloz (8 mo ago)

Hi, these are excellent questions. I just got my Bianca V2 and I am asking myself to very same. 

Do you turn on the machine every morning manually?

I added a manual timer to my electricity outlet and I've connected the Bianca on it. I have set the timer to turn on automatically every morning at 7 a.m. and turn off automatically at 10pm. I leave the switch depressed on the Bianca and as a result every morning at 7 a.m. to machine turns on. Which saves me the 25 minutes I would need to wait if I were to push the button every morning. 

Hopefully it does not conflict in any way with the machine.


----------

